# **** Cuff Baits and sets



## Coyote Chaser (Jul 10, 2007)

What works best for bait with these traps and what works best as far as sets for them and anchoring them so they don't get dug up! Some one tried to tell me to use a peach can and put the bait inside of it and wire the trap to the can,any tips or pictures would be helpful!


----------

